

Four epic meltdowns - neilk
http://pastebin.com/EmM6sZnR
HN contributor at-fates-hands mentioned he knew of five different cases of a developer "melting down" in epic fashion. I and others prompted him for the stories. The first story is in the original thread: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5577734
======
neilk
HN contributor at-fates-hands mentioned he knew of five different cases of a
developer "melting down" in epic fashion. I and others prompted him for the
stories. The first story is in the original thread:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5577734>

~~~
dragonbonheur
Makes me wonder if you're based in North Korea...

